# PCUSA Church in Wisconsin to Ordain 1st Gay Man



## Berean (Oct 7, 2011)

> (AP) SUN PRAIRIE, Wis. — More than two decades after Scott Anderson told his California congregation that he was gay and therefore must resign as its pastor, the Presbyterian Church (U.S.A) is preparing to welcome him back with mostly open arms.
> 
> Anderson will be ordained Saturday in his new home of Madison, Wis., as the denomination's first openly gay minister, marking the latest mainline Protestant church to move toward accepting homosexual relationships.



Presbyterian church in Wis. to ordain 1st gay man - CBS News

I was surprised that this hadn't happened already. How sad that the press paints us all with the same broad "Presbyterian" brush.

And if you really want to lose your lunch:



> Anderson said he was grateful about his upcoming ordination. He predicted the trend would make the Presbyterian church stronger in the long run.
> 
> "It really says to the wider culture, here we have a church that not only talks about being created in the image of God and you're all created to be in relationship with one another, but also wants to live that message," he said. "That's going to give the Presbyterian church a lot more integrity in its witness to the Christian faith."


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2011)

I am also confident he is not the 1st gay man ordained in the PC(USA).


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 7, 2011)

In any case  .


----------



## yoyoceramic (Oct 7, 2011)

world:church


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2011)

> I'm confident that guy is not the first homosexual man.



I'm confident that he wasn't the first homosexual man ordained by the PCUSA.


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 7, 2011)

Please explain to a baptist the difference in the PCUSA and other Presbyterians. Thanks


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 7, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> Please explain to a baptist the difference in the PCUSA and other Presbyterians. Thanks



I consider the PCUSA about as liberal as our ABC, if that's any help.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 7, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> Please explain to a baptist the difference in the PCUSA and other Presbyterians. Thanks



PCusa are the largest presbyterians and also the ones that are manline evangelicals meaning liberal and okay with homosexuality. Most here would be PCA OPC or some other denomination. we are orthodox and actually hold to WCF


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't we be confident that it isn't a church?


----------



## TimV (Oct 7, 2011)

THe problem is that the conservative PCUSA churches and the liberal PCA churches look about the same.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, heck, chunk us all out with the bathwater...


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 8, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> SolaSaint said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain to a baptist the difference in the PCUSA and other Presbyterians. Thanks
> ...



Several of the Mainline 7 are large enough to have a range of views from fairly conservative to ultra lib (e.g., PSUSA, UMC, ELCA). But, as a grad of a seminary that catered mainly to PCUSA and ABC students, I will vouch for the approximate accuracy of the comparison . . . unfortunately.

Actually, on reflection, it is difficult to find a mainline denom that is willing to take a conservative position on almost anything. They "tolerate" (in varying degrees of annoyance and self-righteousness) the conservatives, mainly due to the higher offerings from the generally larger conservative congregations.

When I was in the ABC, we felt that the denom leaders only wanted our money, not our mouthiness. And, yes, several openly gay men (and women) have been ordained, placed, and are pastoring in places like MA, New York, and Indy in the ABC. A few years ago the head of the ABC pastors in one state judicatory was a lesbian who got married to her partner. If I am not mistaken, the ABC leaders have basically agreed to avoid putting any more openly gay pastors in national leadership in order to keep the conservative regions in the fold.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 13, 2011)

> PCusa are the largest presbyterians and also the ones that are *manline evangelicals *meaning liberal and okay with homosexuality. Most here would be PCA OPC or some other denomination. we are orthodox and actually hold to WCF



I imagine this is a typo, however, the typo is VERY accurate in calling this a man-line, because the decisions they are making certainly do not come from God.


----------

